# Grafted Tomatoes



## PK99 (31 Aug 2021)

I posted a while ago about it being a poor season for tomatoes.






In addition to those "normal" tomatoes from seed (bought in as plants)

I've grown a couple of Grafted plants (£4 each £10 for 3) as I had space for 2 more and the only ones available on the day were grafted






The difference is astonishing!


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

PK99 said:


> I posted a while ago about it being a poor season for tomatoes.
> View attachment 606928
> 
> 
> ...


I built a small greenhouse around my toms to try and get them to ripen up…..it still aint happening though


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

Picked our first big tomatoes yesterday very tasty indeed and a few more to come once they ripen off outside.


----------

